# Nur ein Fenster schließen?



## Guest (11. Mai 2006)

Frage steht ja im Titel. Folgendes:

Mein Programm hat ein Hauptfenster. Öffnet man beispielsweise die Eigenschaften, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, das beim Klick auf den BUtton OK geschlossen werden soll. Das habe ich mit System.exit(0) realisiert. Das schließt aber auch das Hauptfenster. Und genau das will ich nicht.

Hab ihr dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## tini (11. Mai 2006)

Nimm nen Dialog und zum Anzeigen setVisible(true) und zum Schließen setVisible(false)


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich das auf visible(false) setze, existiert das Fenster dann noch, denn brauchen tue ich es nicht mehr?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mai 2006)

Ja, die Instanz bleibt erhalten. Dann nimm dispose().


----------

